# With 13 software incorporated into a single platform



## creativewriter

Hallo beste mensen, ik heb er hier (en elders) wel naar gezocht, maar tot zover nog geen bevredigend antwoord kunnen vinden.
Dat kan natuurlijk liggen aan het feit dat ik zowel de Nederlandse alsook Engelse taal niet volledig beheers, maar ook aan mijn mogelijk enigszins falende computer annex fora-gebruiks-vaardigheden. Ik heb waarschijnlijk al meerdere grammaticale zelfmoorden gepleegd in de laatste paar zinnen, en zal er vast nog vele begaan, maar ik hoop dat jullie me toch verder kunnen helpen:

Mijn vraag is of ik bij de Nederlandse vertaling van de zin "With 13 software incorporated into a single platform" nou "software" of "software's" moet gebruiken..

Ook ben ik geïnteresseerd in elk ander alternatief voor software, het woord heeft hier betrekking op spellen van verschillende providers.
De overkoepelende organisatie is "a Multiple-software platform"
Bij voorbaat dank voor elke reactie.


----------



## Timidinho

Ik zou zeggen:

13 soorten software
of
13 softwareprogramma's


----------



## Peterdg

Timidinho said:


> Ik zou zeggen:
> 
> 13 soorten software
> of
> 13 softwareprogramma's


----------



## YellowOnline

Tiens, eens een vraag uit mijn vakgebied (IT).

'Software' is een singulare tantum, dus geen meervoud. 'Softwareprogramma's' is een tautologie. "13 soorten software" is zoals zeggen "13 soorten muziek" terwijl je "13 muziekstukken" bedoelt. Wat mij betreft is 'programma's' of desnoods 'applicaties' het beste. 

Ofte: "[...] met 13 applicaties geïntegreerd in één enkel platform"


----------



## creativewriter

Vele dank heren! (of wellicht dames? ) Dat is tot zover al behulpzaam.
Ik denk dat ik het nog beter kan toelichten, misschien dat dat nog andere alternatieven produceert:
De 13 "software" zijn in feite complete verzamelingen van online games, uit de gokindustrie, vergelijkbaar met de moderne video-gokkasten die je in casino's kunt vinden, maar bijvoorbeeld ook op Facebook, en de laatste twee jaar ongeveer, ook in de 'App-Store'. Natuurlijk een compleet palet aan spellen, niet alleen gokkasten, en de erbij behorende back end toepassingen. Dus we spreken over 13 verzamelingen van verzamelingen, als het ware.

Ik heb al gekozen voor "Spellen van 13 verschillende softwareproviders" maar als jullie iets beters weten kan ik het altijd nog veranderen.
In elk geval bedankt voor de suggesties!


----------



## AllegroModerato

"Software" is een niet-telbaar zelfstandig naamwoord. De Engelse zin klopt daarom sowieso al niet.


----------



## creativewriter

AllegroModerato said:


> "Software" is een niet-telbaar zelfstandig naamwoord. De Engelse zin klopt daarom sowieso al niet.



Hoe zou jij de Engelse zin dan kloppend maken?
En voor de Nederlandse zin, wat dacht je van "Er is software geïmplementeerd van 13 verschillende gamesproviders."

Bij voorbaat dank.


----------



## bibibiben

_Softwaretoepassingen_ is weer wel een telbaar zelfstandig naamwoord. Misschien is daar iets mee te doen?


----------



## AllegroModerato

creativewriter said:


> Hoe zou jij de Engelse zin dan kloppend maken?
> En voor de Nederlandse zin, wat dacht je van "Er is software geïmplementeerd van 13 verschillende gamesproviders."
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank.



Ik weet het niet echt. Ondanks je uitleg snap ik nog steeds niet wat ik me nou precies moet voorstellen bij die site en die software. Je poging is in ieder geval al behoorlijk ver verwijderd van de bronzin. Je kunt ook het origineel letterlijk vertalen met gebruikmaking van één van de eerdergenoemde suggesties: _Met dertien softwaretoepassingen/applicaties/toepassingen geïntegreerd in één platform ..._


----------

